# Iodine tablet use Q



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I know all the cool kids use filters these days, but the retrogrouch in me is leery of dealing with one more thing that can easily break. We used iodine tabs for years when backpacking without problems.

Now that we're thinking about bikepacking and seeing some folks still use 'em, I was just wondering about the logistics of this... do you treat water right in a camelbak bladder, or treat it in another container and then pour in?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i would treat right in the camelback. i dont see any reason not to.

i feel the same about filters.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Iodine isn't the most reliable water-treatment method:
Efficacy of iodine water purification... [Wilderness Environ Med. 1997] - PubMed - NCBI

I personally use Aquamira drops (not the tablets). As of March 20, 2012, they are now EPA registered for sale in all 50 states.
http://www.aquamira.com/bpl_2_efficacy-of-water.pdf

EDIT: I treat it right in my hydration pack.

Every type of water purification has its pros and cons though.


----------



## steelisreal4130 (Jan 31, 2007)

why not just use straight Iodine? it will work faster and i feel is easier to use. i have done several trips out in the desert drinking some fairly scuzzy water (filtered through a bandanna) and only used iodine. never had any problems.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

"crypto is common in all surface waters"? really? i had not heard that.

if i thought i could be trusted not to ruin my clothes, i would use bleach in a dropper bottle.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

TobyGadd said:


> ...I personally use Aquamira drops (not the tablets). As of March 20, 2012, they are now EPA registered for sale in all 50 states.
> http://www.aquamira.com/bpl_2_efficacy-of-water.pdf
> 
> ...EDIT: I treat it right in my hydration pack...


Yeah, that's another option I'm open to trying.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Bill in Houston said:


> ...if i thought i could be trusted not to ruin my clothes, i would use bleach in a dropper bottle.


Yeah, solid is my favorite state of matter in my pack. Liquids have a propensity to go on walkabout at extremely inconvenient times.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

There was an article in Outside Mag a few years back talking about how the Park Rangers in Yellowstone or Yosemite didn't filter or treat their water even though they drank far more "" water than a typical park user they didn't get sick.

The upshot was the risk of getting sick was way over blown to sell filters and that selecting the best possible water source from the available options [ie. water from a fast moving creek feeding into a lake...not halfway down the lake] was their way of staying healthy.

I carry the Pristine drops, but I don't sweat it. I've consumed tap water in Calcutta without treatment and travelled around the rest of India with minor precautions and not become sick on a multi-month trip.

BTW - they also noted that the rangers opinion was that most people who think they got sick from bad water actually got sick from fecal contamination within their party. I've always been anal [excuse the pun] about washing my hands and on that trip to India I mentioned above I had hand santizer on the go 24/7 which I think explains why so many folks I met got sick and I didn't.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

vikb said:


> ...The upshot was the risk of getting sick was way over blown to sell filters and that selecting the best possible water source from the available options [ie. water from a fast moving creek feeding into a lake...not halfway down the lake] was their way of staying healthy...


Here in the NW there's been a few folks who admit to drinking straight from high elevation streams for decades without harm, so I don't doubt it. Of course like most biological phenomena, IMO this is a grey area... there's folks probably walking around with all kinds of crud-condos in their system who's immune systems keep the neighborhoods under control just fine, while another person's defenses would be completely overwhelmed under the same circumstances. Since I spent a year overseas drinking untreated water, even in extremely rural areas where the water was stored in a cistern complete with bugs floating on the surface, and never had a problem... I *think* I'm in the 'hardy' category.

But I can't know that for certain of course.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

TobyGadd said:


> I personally use Aquamira drops (not the tablets).


I will be trying these for the first time on my 133-mile PCT hike (starting tomorrow).

I've used iodine tabs previously with no ill effects (that I know of).


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

random walk said:


> I will be trying these for the first time on my 133-mile PCT hike (starting tomorrow).


I first heard about Aquamira from some of the long-distance backpackers. They go REALLY light, and a lot bikepacking gear is based on their ideas. I actually spoke to the guy who did the study that I linked to, and he was very reassuring that it is very effective. Unlike a lot of chemicals, it doesn't really have much taste.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

TobyGadd said:


> I first heard about Aquamira from some of the long-distance backpackers. They go REALLY light, and a lot bikepacking gear is based on their ideas. I actually spoke to the guy who did the study that I linked to, and he was very reassuring that it is very effective. Unlike a lot of chemicals, it doesn't really have much taste.


Yeah, I switched to chlorine b/c one of my hiking buddies lost a kidney to cancer and cannot take iodine. He uses a SteriPen, but if that breaks or the battery dies on the trip, chlorine will be his backup.

We have also used a gravity filter which is fairly convenient and lighter than most pump filters. Basically it's a waterproof (dry)bag with a filter element inside and some tubing and valves. Google "DIY gravity filter" for ideas. The biggest benefit of this, to me, is being able to be filtering while you're setting up camp, cooking or whatever, and not actively pumping water.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

random walk said:


> Yeah, I switched to chlorine b/c one of my hiking buddies lost a kidney to cancer and cannot take iodine. He uses a SteriPen, but if that breaks or the battery dies on the trip, chlorine will be his backup.
> 
> We have also used a gravity filter which is fairly convenient and lighter than most pump filters. Basically it's a waterproof (dry)bag with a filter element inside and some tubing and valves. Google "DIY gravity filter" for ideas. The biggest benefit of this, to me, is being able to be filtering while you're setting up camp, cooking or whatever, and not actively pumping water.


Agreed on the Steripen--I think that the bouncing of bikepacking might be too much for one to take. Lots of reports of them failing to fire up. But some swear by them, so they can't all be bad!

Gravity filter are cool. Alas, all of my bikepacking is part of racing--and I don't cook or hang around in one place long enough for it to work. But for touring, it might be a good option.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

yeah, the gravity filter gets rid of the fragile part of the system, in my view. just takes some time and space.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

I usually take a Katadin filter, with Aqua Mira drops as back-up. Some sources I do not filter or treat, though. I look at circumstances. The filter is convenient as I can siphon up water from some tiny trickles in places where it is actually difficult to get the water in a container at all. The first time I left the filter at home and just took the drops, I found water that I had no easy way of getting into my Platy bottle. Hmmmm!

Aqua Mira is easy to use, small and light. Just follow the directions. I use it right in the bottle I am going to drink from. Iodine is sort of toxic. I would not want to use routinely. Liquid bleach would actually be better, if time is available to let it dissipate.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

verslowrdr said:


> Yeah, solid is my favorite state of matter in my pack. Liquids have a propensity to go on walkabout at extremely inconvenient times.


Uh, yeah.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I see that AM drops recently got registration, which allows them to be sold in CA...but I still do not see any documented proof of their efficacy as a PURIFIER, with the sticking point being protozoa. I have not seen documentation of their efficacy against protozoa. why is this? beats me. the tablets DO have that documentation of efficacy, which is why AM now sells tablets.

I see people talking about folks not using any treatment at all on their water. that's great for you western mountains high altitude people who get to draw straight from pristine uncontaminated springs.

that's BS to recommend to everyone, though. in the eastern part of the country, good luck finding a water source that doesn't have ag runoff, mine runoff, or urban runoff as a component. even within supposed natural areas in the east, population and consequently user density is very high. you cannot trust that someone hasn't taken a dump entirely too close to your chosen water source. this kind of thing happens in a lot of places out west, too. if you're smart, you can avoid them. but even out west, you have more livestock out and about, and they tend to hang out where there's water. 

to be honest, I find it better to treat my water than not. sure, I'm treating at times when it's not necessary. but that ensures that I'm also treating when it IS necessary. because sometimes you just don't know.

I prefer treating primarily with a filter of some kind. but I carry chlorine dioxide tablets to treat for viruses if my water source is particularly suspect, or if my filter breaks. as already mentioned, iodine tablets are just not as effective. and there are increased health concerns with them, especially for certain people or with a lot of use.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I see that AM drops recently got registration, which allows them to be sold in CA...but I still do not see any documented proof of their efficacy as a PURIFIER, with the sticking point being protozoa. I have not seen documentation of their efficacy against protozoa. why is this? beats me. the tablets DO have that documentation of efficacy, which is why AM now sells tablets.


Did you read this study: http://www.aquamira.com/bpl_2_efficacy-of-water.pdf
"From this information, it can be concluded that Aquamira was the most efficacious oxidant among these three purifiers at killing biofilm bacteria in the experimental conditions studied herein."

Or this one: Aquamira Water Treatment Drops - Gear Shop @ Backpacking Light
"Laboratory studies continue to show that McNett Aqua Mira (AquaMira) is effective against viruses and protozoa."
"In short, chlorine dioxide's efficacy against biofilm bacteria (and the *protozooan cysts* and viruses entrapped in bacterial biofilms) can be attributed to its ability to penetrate the depths of the biofilm, a characteristic that cannot be matched by iodine or chlorine."

Seems like good stuff to me. Nothing's perfect, but after speaking personally with Dr. Jordan a year or so ago, I don't think that there are any better options out there for quickly and easily reducing the odds of getting sick from bad water.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have read that stuff. The claims out there are just that. But they cannot LEGALLY call AM drops PURIFICATION. Why is that? I have seen a lot of excuses and I have been hearing them since the stuff was introduced years ago. Back then it was claimed that it was pending. They don't even say that anymore. 

Yet AM releases tablets that are instantly allowed to be called purification. The chemistry of the tabs are slightly different but also produce chlorine dioxide. it is that difference in chemistry (ClO2 is unstable on its own so it must be produced on-site) that make the tablets more effective against protozoa.

And why did biofilms enter the argument? I never claimed ClO2 was not effective against them or that iodine or bleach were equally effective.


----------



## gorgar3141 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Aquamira*

I also would recommend aquamira. It works and there is no taste effect. If your suspicious of a water source give it some extra time or a double dose. From a simplicity standpoint the best option is to repackage it into small dropper bottles (1 for part A and 1 for part B) the droppers they are sold in are more than you need for even 2 weeks of travel. I also carry an even smaller dropper to hold my daily A+B mix. Just fill the daily mix with 1/2 part A and 1/2 part B and it will be active and ready for immediate treatment.

Iodine also works, but stains bladders, leaves a distinct taste, and is probably not the best for you over extended periods of useage.

In NM most of our water sources---even high alpine ones---are contaminated by cattle. I would not trust any stream or lake without serious consideration. There are exceptions, however. A shallow high elevation lake gets insane amounts of natural UV , which kills eveything in the top few inches(just like a steripen!). This is how the CA park rangers can safely drink from alpine sources. Also they do not have cows at 12,000ft like we do in NM.

Filters are fun and easy, and I use them sometimes too, but they clog and are generally too heavy for bikepacking.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Iodine is horrible stuff. It's ineffective against a number of water borne nasties and taste like crap. You don't want to drink to much iodine either. You will also not be able to get the taste out of your hydration bladder for many litres to come.

Don't know if its available state-side, but in Oz we use Katadyn "Micropur forte" tablets which are silver based with chlorine fortification. They will kill anything water borne that we have to deal with in stream water in Oz (the worst is probably giardia).

They take 1 hour to work and 1 tablet treats 1l of water. I normally run a two bottle system. One bottle that has treated water for >1hr that I can drink from immediately and a second bottle that is undergoing treatment. This way, I never have to wait the (up to) 1 hr needed for the treatment to be effective.

Once the water is treated, there is no taste added by the tablets. When you first open a freshly treated bottle there can be a slight chlorine smell, but that goes away quickly and is never offensive.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

gorgar3141 said:


> Filters are fun and easy, and I use them sometimes too, but they clog and are generally too heavy for bikepacking.


That is a very subjective thing. It depends. Sometimes a pump is necessary just to get at the water. The clogging thing can be an issue but some things help with that. Biofilms are important here because they are a major contributor to filter clogging. Need to sterilize filter elements between trips. Prefilters also help a lot to prevent clogging and you need to account for different sized sediments for them. A coffee filter might work well in a fast moving stream with relatively large sediment particles but in glacial meltwater or lowland streams with much smaller sesiments you need finer prefilters.

These are concerns with chemicals, too, as sediment gives microbes places to hide from chemical contact so you have to filter/ settle and you need to give more contact time and/or higher chemical concentrations


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> ...These are concerns with chemicals, too, as sediment gives microbes places to hide from chemical contact so you have to filter/ settle and you need to give more contact time and/or higher chemical concentrations


Yep. Also larger particles can render the steripen ineffective as the nasties can hang out on the "dark side".


----------

